

Simply Explained: The Dining Cryptographer's Problem - Smerity
http://smerity.com/articles/2012/dining_crypto.html

======
defaultnamehere
Nicely explained! I misread this as The Dining Philosopher's problem (which I
already knew about), and ended up learning about security! Hooray! =] Wouldn't
expect anything less from smerity.com

